# My second composition: Molto Agitato



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

For my second Finale composition, I've composed something a bit faster and livelier: _molto agitato_ you might say, like running a race.

I'm still doing the melodic, Mozart-influenced style I enjoy; but this time I've inserted a dramatic _a piacere_, more akin to Chopin perhaps, leading into the final phrase.

I've also made a point of varying the left-hand throughout the piece, as per SenorTearduct's recommendation.

This piece has been a good learning experience, and I will be grateful for any input and/or suggestions from the listeners here: they help me to grow as a composer.


----------



## Ben (Aug 7, 2009)

Theres some nice details in here, and I can hear notable progression from what you posted earlier. I'd call it a very successful exersize!

One minor note though, this should not be marked 'agitato'.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd agree. I can hear the mozart influence. But agitato implies anger or frustration. Try something like Vivace.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that left hand is sometimes too heavy and ponderous, especially the beginning needs to be improved.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you for listening gentlemen, and for your corrections and comments, I appreciate them! Yes, _vivace_ is probably more accurate.

I will give some thought to those beginning left-hand chords, Aramis. Per MJTTOMB's recommendation in another thread, I will study some Mozart scores to see how he does it in similar places, since this piece is more or less modeled after his style.

For me it's all about improving, getting a little better and learning a little more each time. I appreciate having this community to help me do that.


----------

